# Te amo



## la dolce vita

hola soy un nuevo miembro y estoy aprendiendo el Aleman. me gustaria saber como se dice. YO TE AMO


----------



## litelchau

Ich liebe dich.


----------



## waterbuf

Kommt darauf an, wo man das in Deutschland sagen moechte.  Ich, als Sueddeutscher, finde "ich liebe dich" zu _*formell *_und auch zu abgegriffen.
Ich wuerde sagen: _* (Ich) hab dich lieb. *_ Klingt doch viel lieber und herzlicher.

segun en cual parte de la Alemania tu querrias decirlo a una mujer. A mi me sembra "Ich liebe dich" muy formal, hasta estereotypico.  Yo diria "Ich hab dich lieb" o simplemente "Hab dich lieb."  Suena much mas intimo, mas cordial.

Ambrosio


----------



## la dolce vita

gracias a todos por la ayuda. entonces se hablan diferente clases de aleman?


----------



## litelchau

la dolce vita said:


> gracias a todos por la ayuda. entonces se hablan diferente clases de aleman?


 Y tanto que sí. lo que estudiamos es el "Hochdeutsch", el alemán estandar. Pero se hablan decenas de dialectos.


----------



## Hexlein

De acuerdo con que se hablen varios dialectos. Pero esto en mi opinión no tiene nada que ver con el uso de "Ich liebe dich." (=Te amo.) o "Ich hab(e) dich lieb." (=Te tengo cariño./Me gustas.) Creo que mucha gente (en todas las regiones de Alemania) prefiere decir "Ich hab dich lieb." porque es bonito, pero no tan fuerte, es una forma de expresar su cariño sin comprometerse directamente para el resto de su vida. 
"Ich liebe dich" queda reservado para los momentos exclusivos de la vida, como la de mucha pasión o la de pedir la mano...
Bueno, al menos yo lo veo así.
Saludos a todos, 
Hexlein.


----------



## moerbeke

Hexlein said:


> De acuerdo con que se hablen varios dialectos. Pero esto en mi opinión no tiene nada que ver con el uso de "Ich liebe dich." (=Te amo.) o "Ich hab(e) dich lieb." (=Te tengo cariño./Me gustas.) Creo que mucho gente (en todas las regiones de Alemania) prefiere decir "Ich hab dich lieb." porque es bonito, pero no tan fuerte, es una forma de expresar su cariño sin comprometerse directamente para el resto de su vida.


Hola. 
Me gustaría preguntar si esa forma, "ich hab dich lieb" (realmente tan bonita), se utiliza también entre familiares, o sea, si es una fórmula para expresar cariño de un padre a una hija, de una madre a un hijo, etc. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Hexlein

moerbeke said:


> Hola.
> Me gustaría preguntar si esa forma, "ich hab dich lieb" (realmente tan bonita), se utiliza también entre familiares, o sea, si es una fórmula para expresar cariño de un padre a una hija, de una madre a un hijo, etc.
> Muchas gracias.



Sí, así es, se puede decir a cualquier persona a la que se tiene mucho cariño.

Saludos, Hexlein.


----------

